# Powers out...... Battory back-up for your tank? Any ideas?



## Evoclimber86 (Apr 2, 2009)

So hears the problem. A big storm hit yesterday and my power has ben out for more then 24 hours. Is there a way to make a battory back up to run a sump pump?


----------



## m1aman (Apr 5, 2009)

i don't know about making one, but you can us a computer ups. i have one setup to run my filter and heater in case of power outages.


----------



## lowco1 (Feb 15, 2009)

some places carry battery back ups you can try out petsolutions.com or maybe petsmart the last time I saw them I think they were 15 to 20 bucks.


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

The computer UPS is the best idea. Try buying from a computer store since it'll probably be lower priced than one at a pet shop.


----------

